# Ustawienie 802.11n przez hostapd na ath9k

## Noctivivans

Witam

W jaki sposób trzeba ustawić hostapd.conf, aby AP działał w trybie 802.11n? Próbowałem różnych ustawień w hostapd.conf, np. takich:

```
ieee80211n=1

ht_capab=[HT40-]
```

(sprawdzałem też inne warianty, np [HT40+] i inne parametry wypisane w przykładowym configu hostapd)

ale w momencie jak to włączę, to nie da się wcale zalogować do AP (na komputerze klienckim używam wicd). Jak mam włączoną tylko pierwszą linię, to da się zalogować, ale dalej AP działa w trybie 802.11g. Próbowałem też dopisać ustawienia regionalne (jak widać zresztą w configu wklejonym poniżej) i ustawienia dla wmm (domyślne), ale również bez rezultatu. 

mój hostapd.conf (w trybie 802.11g działa bez problemów, zmienna ieee80211n jest ignorowana w w/w warunkach):

http://wklej.org/id/416056/

/etc/conf.d/net:

http://wklej.org/id/416063/

wynik ip a:

http://wklej.org/id/416057/

firewall:

http://wklej.org/id/416059/

wynik iw list:

http://wklej.org/id/416055/

wynik lspci -v:

http://wklej.org/id/416070/

Niektóre dane w powyższych plikach (ip, adresy mac) zmieniłem ręcznie, żeby komuś nie przyszło do głowy dłubać mi w sieci   :Very Happy: 

Jeśli jeszcze jakieś informacje są potrzebne, to chętnie podam, jeśli będę wiedział jakie  :Smile: 

Będę bardzo wdzięczny za pomoc, bo już od dłuższego czasu kombinuję jak to ustawić, niestety bez powodzenia.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## bartmarian

Mi na ath9k źle to działało, na madwifi jest bajka, uptime dziesiątki dni i jest ok,

config mam w "krypcie", podpowiem później jak nie zapomnę.

Aha, ładuj madwifi z opcją, coś jak autocreateap (nie pamiętam).

----------

## Noctivivans

Wygląda na to, że moja karta nie działa ze sterownikiem madwifi - usunąłem sterowniki ath9k, wgrałem madwifi wg. tej instrukcji, ale nie pojawia się nowy interfejs (jak próbowałem załadować w zwykłym trybie, nie ap, to też nie działa). Możesz przesłać swój config do hostapd? Może wystarczy dobre opcje dobrać dla konfiguracji 802.11n, żeby zadziałało. Mój aktualny config działa bez problemów (nie miałem żadnych problemów z niestabilnością łącza, itp.), ale tylko w trybie 802.11g.

----------

## mbar

po stronie klienta jaką masz kartę?

wmm chyba jest wymagane do zadziałania N.

wpa_pairwise mam CCMP

----------

## Noctivivans

karta po stronie klienta:

```
   0e:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100AGN Network Connection

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 49

   Memory at f2100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-21-5d-ff-ff-b6-3b-6c

   Kernel driver in use: iwlagn

   Kernel modules: iwlagn
```

Możesz napisać coś więcej o wmm (z tego co czytałem wynika, że wmm to QoS dla wifi, ale może coś źle zrozumiałem)?

A co do CCMP, to wydaje mi się, że rodzaj szyfrowania nie ma wpływu na działanie 802.11n, ale spróbuję wyłączyć całkiem szyfrowanie i zobaczyć co się dzieje.

----------

## mbar

Wyłączenie szyfrowania ci nic nie da, bo karty Intela nie działają w trybie N, jeśli nie jest włączone WPA lub WPA2. To samo dotyczy TKIP. Wiem, bo sam z tym walczyłem  :Smile: 

http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/4965agn/sb/cs-025643.htm

http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/sb/CS-030709.htm

 *Quote:*   

> Note 	WEP and WPA-TKIP are not compatible with 802.11n.

 

----------

## Noctivivans

Zmieniłem następujące ustawienia:

wpa=3 na wpa=2

wpa_pairwise=TKIP na wpa_pairwise=CCMP

dopisałem:

wme_enabled=1

ht_capab=[HT40+][SHORT-GI-40][DSSS_CCK-40]

Częściowo pomogło, bo teraz mam (prawdopodobnie) 802.11g+ (iwconfig pokazuje wynegocjowaną szybkość 150 Mb/s), dalej to nie jest jednak 802.11n. Szukam dalej, będę jednak bardzo wdzięczny za dalsze sugestie.

----------

## mbar

 *Noctivivans wrote:*   

> (iwconfig pokazuje wynegocjowaną szybkość 150 Mb/s)

 

Kiedy to właśnie jest N.

----------

## Noctivivans

To w jaki sposób można włączyć kanał z zakresu 5GHz wzwyż? Próbowałem wpisać kanał w zmienną channel w pliku hostapd.conf, ale dostaję wtedy błąd i nie wstaje hostapd...

Zależało by mi na tym, bo niższe częstotliwości są u mnie w okolicy mocno "zatłoczone".

----------

## mbar

Pokaż logi z tym błędem. Który kanał chcesz włączyć? Masz wireless-regdb i poprawnie wybrany kraj (to widać w dmesg)?

I co to za model karty? Bo mi też by się radio A przydało (mam teraz tylko b/g/n).

----------

## Noctivivans

Mam wybrany kraj (country_code=PL) i zainstalowany wireless-regdb. Po wpisaniu kanału (np. 140) do hostapd.conf przy uruchomieniu w trybie debugowania:

```
hostapd -dd /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf
```

pojawiał się błąd:

```
wlan0: IEEE 802.11 Configured channel (140) not found from the channel list of current mode (2) IEEE 802.11g

wlan0: IEEE 802.11 Hardware does not support configured channel

```

po przeczytaniu twojego postu pomyślałem żeby zmienić tryb g na a, co odblokowało mi m.in. następujące kanały (fragment z debuga hostapd, nie wkleiłem info o  kanałach 2GHz):

```
Allowed channel: mode=2 chan=36 freq=5180 MHz max_tx_power=17 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=2 chan=40 freq=5200 MHz max_tx_power=17 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=2 chan=44 freq=5220 MHz max_tx_power=17 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=2 chan=48 freq=5240 MHz max_tx_power=17 dBm

```

Trochę dziwne że tak mało, ale podejrzewam że to wina źle dobranych ustawień zmiennej ht_capab.

Po wybraniu kanału np. 40-go ap wstaje, da się go wyszukać, ale nie da się podłączyć do niego - natychmiast po autentykacji następuje deautentykacja i rozłączenie, a przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje po analizie logów z komputera klienckiego. Poniżej link do logów z próby połączenia (korzystam z wicd, próbował kilka razy się połączyć, zanim się poddał; pierwsze kilka linii to odłączanie od innego AP):

http://wklej.org/id/433562/

Karta wifi w AP:

```
00:0e.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR922X Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 4202

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 11

        Memory at e0080000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: ath9k
```

Karta w komputerze klienckim:

```
0e:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100AGN Network Connection

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 43

        Memory at f2100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-21-53-ff-fc-a6-3b-6b

        Kernel driver in use: iwlagn

        Kernel modules: iwlagn
```

(numer seryjny zmieniłem)

Obydwie karty to karty abgn, w AP jest karta na minipci (AP jest zbudowany na płycie głównej alix), druga to wbudowana w laptopie (czyli pewnie też minipci - nie rozkręcałem laptopa).

----------

## mbar

 *Noctivivans wrote:*   

> Trochę dziwne że tak mało, ale podejrzewam że to wina źle dobranych ustawień zmiennej ht_capab.
> 
> Po wybraniu kanału np. 40-go ap wstaje, da się go wyszukać, ale nie da się podłączyć do niego - natychmiast po autentykacji następuje deautentykacja i rozłączenie

 

Kanały od 100 w górę są do zastosowań "polowych" (na zewnątrz budynków). Co do rozłączania, to chyba nie pomogę -- nie mam karty z radiem a, i wcześniej nic takiego mi się nie zdarzyło. To w końcu używasz sterownika z kernela, czy madwifi?

----------

## Noctivivans

Na madwifi mi w ogóle karta nie działa, używam ath9k (najpierw z jądra, teraz compat-wireless, chociaż szczerze mówiąc nie widzę różnicy). Hostapd działa też z innymi sterownikami niż madwifi, trzeba tylko ustawić driver=nl80211 w hostapd.conf.

Na częstotliwościach 2GHz (mam na myśli zakres 802.11b/g) 802.11n mi już działa normalnie (zakładając, że faktycznie 150Mb/s nie da się uzyskać dla 802.11g+), tylko na częstotliwościach z zakresu 5Ghz (802.11a) nie może "zaskoczyć".

----------

